# Alabama snapper fishing



## FishEd927 (Jun 5, 2012)

We busted some snapper in Ft. Morgan on opening weekend.  I can't wait to go back.


----------



## d-a (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice we had some good trips there opening weekend. Im still here waiting out the weather to go get some more

d-a


----------



## turkeys101 (Jul 27, 2012)

we were at the same place at the same time, nice fish, good to see someone else was at ft.morgan


----------



## Dentman (Jul 28, 2012)

*Snapper*

Went out of orange beach opening weekend, sea was rough, but fishin was great


----------

